# Scent-lok vs. scent blocker



## JDARRACOTT (Feb 5, 2006)

just wandering if one is better than the other?


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 5, 2006)

I would like to see the responses to this thread, I've been wondering the same thing. I've had pretty good luck with scent blocker, but never tried Scent-lok.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Feb 6, 2006)

Alright guys, how about a little input on how well you like which ever brand you  got.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 6, 2006)

I have both. In my humble opinion the ScentBlocker suits up until this year were built better and were more comfortable. 

This year Cabela's began manufacturing several lines of their clothing with the Climaflex ScentLok lining. I purchased 2 sets in the 3D Konifer Camo pattern with bibs and jacket and have been very happy with them. 

My favorite suit is my ScentBlocker suit with the zip in carbon liner. The suit is waterproof and I buy a new liner every year. It's a the best thing since sliced bread when it's cold and wet. 

I have never noticed a difference in the performance of the lining because I haven't been knowingly winded or blown at since I started wearing the suits years ago. 

Just a note for the Anti-Carbon guys. I follow the same procedure when I Turkey hunt except I don't wear the carbon suits and have had deer wind me. 

They are worth every penny. IMHO


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 7, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> I have both. In my humble opinion the ScentBlocker suits up until this year were built better and were more comfortable.
> 
> This year Cabela's began manufacturing several lines of their clothing with the Climaflex ScentLok lining. I purchased 2 sets in the 3D Konifer Camo pattern with bibs and jacket and have been very happy with them.
> 
> ...



Whats the cost for the Scentblocker with the zip in liners?


----------



## Bruz (Feb 7, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Whats the cost for the Scentblocker with the zip in liners?



When my wife wife bought mine for Christmas 3 years ago they were $400.00 for the set. The replaceable liners are about $80.00 each. The suit is waterproof so I zip out the liners and store them and wear the suit as just a camo rainsuit the rest of the year.Products  

This is the statement about the liner's I use from their web site.

_We built this garment for the extreme hunter. The guy who gets right in among his intended quarry and tries to take him on his terms. That hunter takes no chances with his scent; he’s got enough to worry about. Like keeping his cool when the buck of a lifetime steps out and offers him that close-range shot. With SPF 100 ScentBlocker ® Xtreme fabric, there’s more than enough carbon scent protection to last you a week of hard hunting, right under their very noses. We also added Contain ® antimicrobial treatment to the lining to help prevent odor-causing bacteria. Some might say this much scent protection is a bit extreme. We say – absolutely! Besides, when have you ever had the advantage over a world- class buck? Get that advantage now, with the Xtreme™ Liner from ScentBlocker®. Scent elimination to the extreme! 

The only suit they offer now withthe zip out liner is the 3D Leafy Suit....but it's no longer waterproof._


----------



## tknight (Feb 7, 2006)

I prefer the scent blocker line.  Mainly for the design of the clothes.  They have alot of features built in their garments, pockets on the shoulder with a magnet for closeure, cargo pockets with a side zipper for easier access when you are in the seated position, etc.  I have the slt line, the protec line and the outfitter line,    I'm always ready for any weather conditions.     I plan on getting my wife some outfits this year.


----------



## Dub (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm still waiting for proof that any of them work as advertised and that they can be recharged by the owner.

I just am not convinced at this point.


----------



## tknight (Feb 11, 2006)

*Performance*

This is my take on the subject of performance.  If they work any at all then I have justified the purchase.  If they don't then I still justify the purchase because as I stated earlier I think they have features that set them apart from the vast majority of other companies.  I really love the arm gaurds on the scentblocker lines too.  Fit and function are at the top of my list, and if it helps any at all for scent then thats icing on the cake for me.  Look around on the net for better prices than what the bps and cabelas of the world sell for.  I found most of my stuff on at.com from private store owners looking to make sales (cheap).


----------

